# TTF SUPER BOWL PRIZE PACKAGE! This is big (and free)!



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Okay folks, here's the deal. As a way for TTF to show how much we love our customers, we've put together a BIG prize package that'll go to one lucky winner if they can guess the exact score of Sunday's game.

Here's what you need to do...

1. *Give us your prediction for the Super Bowl score for BOTH TEAMS*. Don't just post 35-17, we want Colts 35, Saints 17.

2. Pick a number from 1-500. This number will be used in the event that more than one person guesses the correct score. Closest guess to the number wins. If by some chance two people guess the correct score and are also equally close to the tie breaker, the prize will go to the individual who posted FIRST.

3. Name your pick for the Super Bowl MVP.

*Your entry will look like this:
Colts 35
Saints 17
378
Peyton Manning*

Please post your entry in the exact format shown above so that we can keep a good record of everything. PLEASE DO NOT EDIT YOUR POST AFTER YOU'VE MADE IT.

Here's how it works... if you guess the correct score and win the tie-breaker (if necessary) you automatically win the TTF SUPER BOWL PRIZE PACKAGE detailed below. If you also correctly guess the Super Bowl MVP, you'll win an ADDITIONAL $500 gift certificate to Academy.

*TTF SUPER BOWL PRIZE PACKAGE*:
*1. A two-day trip for two people to Hackberry Rod & Gun Club - www.HackberryRodandGun.com
2. A two-day trip for two people to Venice Fishing Lodge - www.VeniceFishingLodge.net
3. A one-year subscription to Texas Outdoors Journal - www.TexasOutdoorsJournal.com*

(We'll take care of your stay at the lodges. Winner is responsible for providing his/her own transportation.)

That's right - you win BOTH trips. We're not going to make you choose one over the other. If you guess the correct score you'll be going on both of these awesome trips to two of the finest lodges on the Gulf Coast.

And remember, if you guess the correct score and name the MVP, you'll be getting $500 to Academy so you can go stock up before your big trips!

You can claim your trip vouchers at the TTF booth during the upcoming Houston Fishing Show. Don't worry, if you live far away or can't make it to the show we'll get with you to make arrangements for the trips.

GOOD LUCK! We sincerely appreciate your business and continued support!

Let's hear those predictions.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Colts 21
Saints 24
301
Reggie Bush


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

*Colts 21
Saints 27
108
Reggie Bush
*


----------



## sbs5950 (Apr 3, 2008)

Saints 28
Colts 24
225
Drew Brees


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Saints 31
Cots 21
115
Drew Brees


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

*Colts 42
Saints 24
316
Peyton Manning*


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

Colts 28
Saints 21
313
Peyton Manning


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Colts 34
Saints 31
246
Payton Manning


----------



## midickey (May 2, 2009)

Saints 37
Colts 31
444
Drew Brees


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Saints 31
Colt 28
314
Drew Brees


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Saints 34 
Colts 24
333
Marquis Colston


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Colts 30 Saints 24 166 Peyton Manning


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Colts 31
Saints 24
367
Peyton Manning*


----------



## BuckShot (Jan 7, 2005)

Saints 24
Colts 21
357
Brees


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*SuperBowl*

Colts 35
Saints 33
7
Peyton Manning


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Saints 38
Colts 24
444
Drew Brees


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*Colts 31*
*Saints 28*
*220*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Colts 21
Saints 24
255
Drew Brees


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

WOW! That was fast.

And guys, it's okay to discuss the game or the prizes, I just wanted to make sure that your guesses were in that exact format I listed. Talk it up!

WHO DAT! 

I think it's going to be an amazing game. Peyton is truly a master of his craft, and it'll be fun watching these two offenses go back and forth.


----------



## greg77 (May 22, 2006)

Colts 38
Saints 27
7
Manning


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Colts 21
Saints 24
224*
*Reggie Bush*


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

That is an awesome prize package! Hat's off to you guys for offering that up. Very generous.

Colts 27
Saints 24
250
Peyton Manning


----------



## maverick272 (Nov 16, 2009)

Colts 38
Saints 34
496
Peyton Manning


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

Colts 31
Saints 24
175
Peyton Manning


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I'll play*

*Colts 21
Saints 28
214*
*Reggie Bush

*


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Colts 34
Saints 31
P Manning
350


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

Colts 45
Saints 35
Manning
321


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Colts 31
Saints 27
204
Peyton Manning


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Colts 20
Saints 30 
143
Drew Brees

I have 0-0 on the office squares... lol
Geaux Saints!


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Colts-21
Saints-28
222
Drew Brees


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*I'm in! Love me some TTF PRIZE PACK!*

Colts 31
Saints 28
210
Payton

Sweet deal! I am looking forward to winning. Do you want my info now or just let this play out?

Nutha question, How many beers will 24Buds drink before the end of the game?

How many calories will I consume eating "light snacks" while drinking myself stupid?:cheers:


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

Colts 31
Saints 27
392
Peyton Manning


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Colts 34
Saints 20
322
Peyton Manning


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Saints 42
Colts 21
Drew Brees
255


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Colts 24
Saints 10
1
Peyton Manning


----------



## SaltyTodd (Apr 24, 2007)

Saints 35
Colts 28
211
Drew Brees


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Colts 45
Saints 31
256
Peyton Manning


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

Colts 28
Saints 17
444
P. Manning


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Saints 30
Colts 27
250
Drew Brees


----------



## Julsbfishin (Jul 2, 2008)

Colts 31
Saints 24
160
Peyton Manning


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

baitkiller said:


> I have 0-0 on the office squares... lol
> Geaux Saints!


I've got a 7 and 4 I'm hoping will pay off for me.


----------



## SkinnyWaterThreat (Jul 2, 2007)

*Colts 31*
*Saints 24*
*250*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## texasdave (Aug 15, 2005)

*the winner is*

Saints 28
Colts 14
291
Scott Brees

Texasdave


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

*Colts 28
Saints 17
43
Peyton Manning*


----------



## Fullbody (Dec 24, 2004)

*My pick*

Colts 37
Saints 21
133
Peyton Manning


----------



## baynick (Oct 14, 2009)

Colts 35

Saints 31

Manning

233

Baynick


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

*Colts 31*
*Saints 17*
*111*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## Aquasport29 (Nov 26, 2008)

colts 27
saints 17
290
peyton manning


----------



## curtis provenzano (Jul 15, 2007)

SAINTS 17 // COLTS 21 // 235 // PAYTON MANNING


----------



## Capt. Nemo (Mar 1, 2005)

Colts - 27
Saints - 24
277
Peyton Manning


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Saints 24
Colts 21
402
Drew Brees


----------



## timschindler (Jun 22, 2009)

Saints 34
Colts 30
367
Drew Brees


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Saints 29
Colts 19
251
Drew Brees


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

Colts - 41
Saints - 27


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

Colts 34
Saints 23
125
Peyton Manning


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Picks*

*Saints 35*
*Colts 28*
*250*
*Drew Brees*


----------



## bernmurd (Mar 29, 2007)

38 Saints 
30 Colts
327
Pierre Thomas

Who Dat?


----------



## Set-A-Drifter (Jun 22, 2005)

*Super Bowl pick*

Colts 17
Saints 24
335
Drew Brees


----------



## Boot scootin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Super Bowl*

Colts 34
Saints 31
1
Peyton Manning


----------



## Fargo (Jan 22, 2010)

*Colts 26
Saints 22*
*176
Peyton Manning*


----------



## POC Flash (Feb 7, 2006)

Colts 31
Saints 20
200
Peyton Manning


----------



## P3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Colts 35
Saints 27
144
Peyton Manning


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

colts - 34
saints - 28
1
Peyton


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Colts 42
Saints 17
362
Payton Manning


----------



## valve_king (Aug 31, 2006)

Colts 28
Saints 24
326
Peyton Manning


----------



## GotUm (May 27, 2004)

Hope I can use yours. 


Colts 35
Saints 17
378
Peyton Manning


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

Colts 34
Saints 17
249
Peyton Manning


----------



## Hippel (Jun 23, 2008)

Colts 31
Saints 27
240
Peyton Manning


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2005)

Saints 35
Colts 31
218
Reggie Bush


----------



## marksemmler (Jul 16, 2004)

Saints-35
Colts-30
257
Drew Brees


----------



## honcho (Aug 1, 2006)

Saints 34
colts 32
100
brees


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

35 Colts
31 Saints
237
Peyton Manning


----------



## bluegrendel (Oct 31, 2007)

Colts 24
Saints 20
362
Payton Manning


----------



## b0xii (Sep 1, 2009)

*Colts 31*
*Saints 34*
*249
Drew Brees
*


----------



## RONHENNEJR (Jul 12, 2006)

neworleans 27
Indianapolis 19

Reggie Bush mvp

271


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

Colts 31

Saints 24


14


Manning


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

*super*

38 Saints
30 Colts
330
Drew Bres

Trouttracker


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Colts 34
Saints 20
250
Peyton Manning


----------



## Speck-tator (May 28, 2009)

Colts 31
Saints 17
402
Peyton Manning


----------



## stros00 (Sep 19, 2006)

Colts 34
Saints 30
27
Manning


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

Saints 28
Colts 20
327
Drew Brees


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Saints 35
Colts 28
135
Brees


----------



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

*prediction*

SaINTS--35
cOLTS-30
dREW BREES
251

SB:work:


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

colts- 31
saints - 28
MVP- peyton mannin

215


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

Colts - 31
Saints - 35
MVP - Drew Brees

365


----------



## OrangeCloud (Jul 29, 2009)

*Colts 38
Saints 31
3*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

Colts 34
Saints 27
1000
Peyton Manning


----------



## Capt. Robert Liebert (May 21, 2004)

*Colts 27
Saints 17
45*
*Drew Breeze*

*Capt. Robert Liebert*


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Colts 38
Saints 24
477
Peyton Manning


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Colts 28
Saints 31
249
Darren Sharper


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Saints 42
Colts 21
19
Drew Brees


----------



## jonnylaw (Aug 12, 2005)

Colts 34
Saints 24
127
Drew Breeze


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

Colts 38
Saints 31
500
Peyton Manning


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Colts 17
Saints 27
251
Drew Breeze


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Saints 33
Colts 30
40
Drew Brees


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

*Colts 31
Saints 37
240*
*Drew Brees*


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Saints 34
Colts 28
423
Drew Brees


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

Colts - 31
Saints - 28
365
Peyton Manning


----------



## Staff (Aug 6, 2005)

*Saints 27*
*Colts 24*
*325*
Drew Brees


----------



## mue (Apr 18, 2006)

Colts 34
Saints 27
250
Peyton Manning


----------



## Baybuster (Nov 23, 2005)

Saints 28
Colts 21
233
Drew Brees


----------



## 21tv (May 26, 2004)

Colts-45
Saints-24
295
Peyton Manning


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

Colts 38
Saints 35
483
Peyton Manning


----------



## POSIDEON (Feb 11, 2006)

*superbowl prize*

Colts 31
Saints 30
156
Peyton Manning


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Colts 35
Saints17
221
Manning


----------



## BayFishBob (Jul 20, 2009)

SAINTS 28
COLTS 17
275
DREW BREES


----------



## Bigtip (Apr 16, 2009)

Colts 34
Saints 24
142
Peyton Manning


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Colts 34*
*Saints 31*
*444*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## wahoo (Jun 2, 2004)

Saints 30
Colts 27
2
Reggie Bush


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Saints 38
Colts 37
186
Drew Brees


----------



## abreyes28 (Jan 6, 2009)

Colts 31
Saints 20
251
Peyton Manning


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Colts - 40
Saints - 38
123
Payton Manning


----------



## GouHole45 (Dec 13, 2007)

Saints 21
Colts 17
336
Drew Brees


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

34 Colts
27 Saints

311

Pierre Garcon


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

38 Colts
31 Saints
111
Peyton Manning


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*I wish Saints would win...but...*

Colts 17
Saints 10
251
Peyton Manning


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Colts 31
Saints 28
444
Payton Manning


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

colts 27
saints 17
169
Peyton Manning


----------



## radarman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Colts 41
Saints 38
439
Peyton Manning*


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Thanks*

Te,jas.on, not to interupt the thread, but thanks for putting this on. Looks like it's going to be reel popular, got some green headed your way. I am shocked though that no one has picked *Brad Luby* for MVP. Thanks again! Gater


----------



## Dave Nowlin (Nov 6, 2009)

Colts 34
Saints 31
131
Peyton Manning


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Saints 38
Colts 28
69
Brees


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Colts 27
Saints 7
370
Payton Manning


----------



## SteveO (Jun 23, 2005)

*Colts 38
Saints 28*
*125
Peyton Manning*


----------



## rayb (Feb 18, 2008)

Saints 38
Colts 14
62
Drew Brees


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*Superbowl*

Saints 24
Colts 21
251
Reggie Bush


----------



## Matty White Boot (Dec 23, 2009)

Saints 24
Colts 21
316
Brees


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

Colts 34
Saints 17
369
Peyton Manning


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Super Bowl*

Saints 31
Cots 28
287
Drew Brees


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

Colts 27
Saints 21
243
Peyton Manning


----------



## snarfer35 (Nov 1, 2007)

Colts 34
Saints 28
412
Peyton Manning


----------



## SRFTROUT (Jan 18, 2006)

35 colts 28 saints #243 Peyton Manning


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

Colts 31
Saints 24
329
Manning


----------



## bigfish99 (Dec 29, 2007)

Saints 21
Colts 42
160
Peyton Manning


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

Colts 41
Saints 34
251
Payton Manning


----------



## companocritter (Jun 16, 2006)

Colts 28
Saints 35
95
Drew Breeze


----------



## SUPERSAM (May 13, 2007)

Colts 31 
Saints 28

253
Peyton Manning


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Saints 24
Colts 21
177
Drew Brees


----------



## POC Wader (Feb 1, 2009)

Colts 34

Saints 17

401


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

*Colts 38
Saints 28
99
Peyton Manning*


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Colts 38
saints 24
77
Peyton manning


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

Saints 34
Colts 31
250
Drew Brees


----------



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

Colts 27
Saints 24
222
Peyton Manning


----------



## Patrick McNutt (Nov 21, 2005)

Colts


----------



## Patrick McNutt (Nov 21, 2005)

Colts 34

Saints 24

106

Dallas Clark


----------



## tro-trout (Apr 5, 2007)

Colts 38
Saints 24
253
Peyton Manning


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Colts 34
Saints 13
103
Payton Manning


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

Saints 24
Colts 17
420
Drew Brees


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Colts 27
Saints 17
432
Peyton Manning


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

Saints 27
Colts 21
420
Drew Brees


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Saints 13
Colts 10
250
Drew Bees


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Colts 41
Aints 34
240
Peyton Manning


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

Colts 27
Saints 28
207
Drew Brees


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Saints 17
Colts 14
199
Drew Brees


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Colts 37
Saints 27
250
Peyton Manning


----------



## Blackcloud61 (Jan 17, 2010)

Saints 24
Colts 21
197
Drew Brees


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

*Colts 24
Saints 17
351
Peyton Manning*


----------



## TexasTurtle (Apr 24, 2006)

*Colts 17*
*Saints 28*
*212*
*Drew Brees*


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

Colts 24
Saints 35
335
Marques Colston


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Colts 42
Saints 24
333
Peyton Manning*


----------



## Troy Chapman (Jan 27, 2010)

Saints 42
Colts 27
389
Drew Brees


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Saints 21
Colts 9
216
Drew Brees


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Saints 27
Colts 14
223
Drew Brees


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

colts 31
saints 34
75
Drew Brees


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Colts 24
Saints 31
76
Drew Brees


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

*Colts 38*
*Saints 14
115*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Indy 21 

NOLA 20

333

Addai


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Colts 24
Saints 34
308
Drew Brees


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Colts 30
Saints 27
242 
Peyton Manning


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Colts 27
Saints 24
354
Payton Manning


----------



## bayman49 (Aug 12, 2005)

SAINTS--31
COLTS---24
269
DREW BREES


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

colts 34
saints 14
peyton manning 
402


----------



## coltdog (Feb 24, 2009)

Saints 28
colts 14
459 
Reggie bush


----------



## h.f.d.firedog (Dec 29, 2008)

*super bowl score*

Saints --- 28
Colts ---34
Manning ---333


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

*winner winner chicken dinner*

*Colts 31
Saints 24
383
Dallas Clark
*


----------



## Sean (Aug 20, 2005)

*Who DAT Song!!*

*
Saints 34
Colts 28*
*250
Pierre Thomas

Who DAT Song!!

*
*Payton on the ground, Payton on the ground&#8230;looking like a fool with the Saints all around! With that hoof on your shirt, hoof on your hat, headphones on the ground, call yourself a head coach, looking like a fool, on the sidelines with Payton on the ground. Get him up, HEY, get your D off the ground, Pierre Thomas has another touchdown, Reggie Bush has a touchdown&#8230;Colts looking like fools with all those Saints touchdowns!*

*Who DAT Shawty!!*


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Saints 34
Colts 31
175
Reggie Bush


----------



## scuppersancho (May 25, 2006)

Colts 30
Saints 24
374
Reggie Wayne


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

Colts 31
Saints 27
322
Payton Manning


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

Saints 23
Colts 20
333
Drew Brees


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Colts 27
Saints 17
101
Payton Manning


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

_Saints-_*38*
_Colts -_*28*
*266*
*David Thomas*

*Hook'em*


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Colts 39
Saints 17
162
Manning


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Colts 30
Saints 24
Peyton Manning
307


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Saints 28
Colts 24
231
Drew Breese


----------



## mbeard (Jun 4, 2007)

Colts 21
Saints 28
105
Reggie Bush


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Super Bowl 2010*

Colts 34
Saints 24
47
Peyton Manning

Supergas :dance::dance:


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

Colts 45
Saints 38
552
Peyton Manning


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Colts 34
Saints 27
418
Manning


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

*Colts 42
Saints 14
437*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## illusionfishin (Dec 8, 2008)

Colts 35
Saints 31
888
Peyton Manning


----------



## gruvyfish (Dec 12, 2006)

*i'm in*

30-colts
24-saints

328

peyton manning


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

colts 38
saints 17
212
peyton manning


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Colts 35
Saints 25*
*1777
Peyton Manning*


----------



## capt. baldy (Apr 12, 2009)

*Colts 38* 
*Saints 17*

*145*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

saints 24
colts 38
29
peyton manning


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

Saints 24
Colts 27
225
Peyton Manning


----------



## Sabalo32 (Jul 17, 2009)

Colts 24
Saints 20
132
Peyton Manning


----------



## sandyfork (Feb 24, 2009)

Colts 34
Saints 31
200
Pepton Manning


----------



## chris havel (Jul 20, 2006)

Saints 28
colts 31
manning
150


----------



## Quantam (Jul 7, 2006)

Colts 34 
Saints 17
235
Manning


----------



## Pirate of PINS (Jan 3, 2007)

Saints 37
Colts 31
376
Drew Brees


----------



## Bando (Sep 20, 2009)

colts 28
saints 34
043
reggie bush


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

saints 24
colts 21
252
drew brees


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

Colts 17
Saints 27
211
Reggie Bush


----------



## crank bait (Mar 19, 2005)

Saints 31
Colts 27
282 
Drew Brees


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Colts 31
Saints 24
100
Peyton Manning


----------



## RigRat (Sep 7, 2006)

*TTF Super Bowl*

colts 34saints 21 99 MVP Payton Manning


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

Colts- 27
Saints -17
409
MVP Manning


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Saints 27
Colts 24
333
Drew Brees


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Super Bowl*

Colts 28
Saints 31
300
Reggie Bush


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

COLTS 35
Saints 28
412
Peyton Manning


----------



## Chase Flatfish (Jan 9, 2005)

Saints 30
Colts 24
024
Drew Brees


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Saints 21
Colts 13
52
Drew Brees

Sounds like some Super Trips
Leadweight


----------



## Donnyp (Aug 12, 2005)

Colts 35
Saints 28


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

*SAINTS 17*
*COLTS 10*
*25*
*PIERE THOMAS*


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Colts - 24
Saints 31
327
Drew Brees


----------



## TR (Feb 25, 2005)

Colts 34
Saints 24
377
Pierre Garcon


----------



## Donnyp (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry Seamore did not read your post first
Manning for sure


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Saints - 37 
Colts - 30 
77
Drew Brees


----------



## kingpin_ci (Jan 25, 2008)

Colts 35
Saints 28
3
Peyton Manning


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

colts 31
saints 17

Peyton Manning

208


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

Colts - 33
Saints- 27
452
Peyton Manning


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Colts 42
Saints 17
247
Peyton Manning


----------



## jott4899 (Sep 8, 2009)

Colts 27
Saints 17
79
Manning


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Saints 41
Colts 38
Brees
57


----------



## derrick77419 (Mar 30, 2007)

colts 28
saints 21
333
manning

who dat? who dat ? who dat gonna beat them saints?..... oh wait the colts


----------



## uttlc (Jun 17, 2007)

colts 31
saints 24
128
manning


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Colts 31
Saints 17
108
Peyton Manning


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

*Colts 27
Saints 24
278
Peyton Manning*


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Colts-42

Saints-35

225

Peyton Manning

will go one more and say the Saints will lead into the fourth and Peyton leads the game winning drive and the winning touchdown catch will be by Dallas Clark


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Colts-41
Saints-35
396
Peyton Manning


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Saints 31
Cots 21
225
Drew Brees


----------



## Specks&Reds (Sep 27, 2009)

*Colts 31
Saints 35
118
Reggie Bush*


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Colts 42
Saints 20
86
Peyton Manning


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

Colts 21
Saints 17
18
Peyton Manning


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Saints 35
Colts 32
250
Bush for MVP


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Colts 28
Saints 31
375
Drew Brees


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*superbowl*

Saints 20
Colts 17
9
Drew Brees


----------



## jby12 (Apr 27, 2006)

colts 27
saints 17
257
peyton manning


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

colts 24
saints 20
126
Payton Manning


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

Colts 34
Saints 27
251
Peyton Manning


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

*Colts 26
Saints 34
169
DB*


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

Colts- 34
Saints- 24
300
Peyton Manning


----------



## backcountry151 (Mar 27, 2007)

Colts 23
Saints 10
232
Reggie Bush


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

*Colts 31
Saints 17
156
Peyton Manning*


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

saints 35
colts 31
mvp brees
207


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Saints-31
Colts-26
427
Drew Brees


----------



## ngrow (Nov 6, 2007)

Colts 28 
Saints 24 
222 
Peyton Manning


----------



## txdukilla (Sep 4, 2008)

colts 31
saints 24
Peyton Manning
357


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

colts 23
saints13
333
peyton manning


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

Colts 35
Saints 31
279
Peyton Manning


----------



## redbull (May 5, 2006)

colts 21
saints 17
205
peyton manning


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Colts 28

Saints 24

334

Drew Brees


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

Colts 37
Saints 30
411
Peyton Manning


----------



## katypond (Jan 22, 2008)

Saints 35
Colts 34
225
Drew Brees


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Colts 37
Saints 24
101
Peyton Manning


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

Colts 38
Saints 24
448
Peyton Manning


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Colts 42
Saints 35
99
Peyton Manning


----------



## bluis (Feb 1, 2005)

Colts 35
Saints 28
308
Peyton Manning


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Colts 31
Saints 21
410
Peyton Manning


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Saints 34
Colts 31
8
Drew Brees


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

Saints 34
Colts 27
153
Drew Brees


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Colts 38
Saints 34
377
Peyton Mannning

Charles


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Colts 21
Saint's 14
275 
Payton Manning


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

Saints 28
colts 24
222
drew brees


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Colts 31
Saints 35
251
Drew Brees


----------



## 30Stones (Oct 11, 2009)

Colts 28
Saints 17
30
Peyton Manning


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

Colts 41
Sanits 28
146
Peyton Manning


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

colts 27
saints 21
87
peyton manning


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

Saints 17
Colts 14
288
Drew Brees


----------



## fishnhero (Dec 16, 2009)

saints 45
colts 33
77
Drew Brees


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Colts 35, saints 31
276
Peyton manning


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

*superbowl*

Colts 35, saints 31
276
Peyton manning


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Colts 35
Saints 27
189
Peyton Manning


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Saints 17
Colts 35
63
Payton Manning


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Colts 31*
*Saints 35*
*21
Drew Brees*


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Colts 27
Saints 21
59
Peyton Manning


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Colts 24
Saints 28
396
Drew Brees


----------



## thedonster (Jul 16, 2006)

*superbowl prize*

Colts 30
Saints 24
Payton Maning
251


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

*Colts 31*
*Saints 38*
*472*
*Reggie Bush*


----------



## Captbesch (Jan 18, 2007)

Colts 17
Saints 13
177
Payton Manning


----------



## JBO (Aug 13, 2005)

*score*

saints 39
colts 35
107
dreew brees


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Saints 21
Colts 24
243
Peyton Manning


----------



## GREENLIGHT (Sep 14, 2009)

Colts-34

Saints-24

115

Peyton Manning


----------



## Heavymetal (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the contest!

Colts 38
Saints 17
417
Peyton Mannning.


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

Colts-27
Saints-20
119
Peyton Manning


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Indy 34
Saints 30
319
Peyton Manning


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Indy 28
Sanints 30
286
Brees


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Colts 10
Saints 14
214
Brees


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Saints 27
Colts 24
24
Garrett Hartley


----------



## txjester (Apr 25, 2008)

Saints 34

Colts 31

367

Drew Brees


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

Saints 34
Colts 21
243
Drew Brees


----------



## Cap'n Morgan (Feb 4, 2010)

Colts 21
Saints 20
222
Peyton Manning


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

*colts 34*

*saints 21*

*115*

*peyton manning*


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Colts 24
Saints 35*
*382*
*Drew Brees*


----------



## Mike S. 11 (Nov 10, 2009)

Colts 31
Saints 27
11
Peyton Manning


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Colts 31
Saints 10
399
Peyton Manning


----------



## Capt. CB (Sep 7, 2005)

*Colts 31
Saints 28
101
Peyton Manning*


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

*SUPER BOWL*

CLOTS- 31
SAINTS- 21
PEYTON MANNING
13


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Colts 28
Saints 24
362
Payton Manning


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Saints 42
Colts 24
82
Drew Brees


----------



## mans999 (Feb 19, 2009)

Colts 38
Saints 27
123
Peyton Manning


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

Saints 24
Colts 17
400
Drew Brees


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

Saints 31
Colts 28 
128
Drew Brees


----------



## onesourceoil (Apr 22, 2005)

colts 38
saints 17
288
payton manning


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Colts 41
Saints 17
111
Peyton Manning


----------



## ja13654 (Feb 4, 2008)

saints 27
colts 24
278
drew brees


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

colts 37 
saints 31
10
manning


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Saints 38
Colts 37
421
Sharper


----------



## ExAstro (Jun 22, 2005)

Colts 34
Saints 31
55
Peyton Manning


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

Saints 31
Colts 27
251
Drew Brees


----------



## lurepopper (Apr 25, 2007)

Colts 35 
Saints 28
499
Pierre Garcon


----------



## fishminer (Jan 4, 2006)

*Colts*

*Colts 24
Saints 17
144
Peyton Manning*


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Saints 45
Colts 31
196
Drew Brees


----------



## usmc_1_78390 (Sep 8, 2009)

17 Colts
10 Saints
1
Peyton Manning


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Colts 38
Saints 35
255
Peyton Manning


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Colts 14 Saints 17

250

Drew Brees


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Colts 31
Saints 37
299
Drew Brees


----------



## specktackler55 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Super Bowl Picks*

Saints 35 Colts 28 200 Reggie Bush


----------



## polekaat (Oct 17, 2006)

Saints 34
Colts 27
16
Drew Brees


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Saint 38
Colts 35
1
Reggie Bush


----------



## cfitz22 (Jun 21, 2009)

Saints 28
Colts 35
222
Peyton Manning


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

*Pick*

Saints 38
Colts 24
182
Drew Brees

Thanks


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Colts 33
Saints 17
211
Peyton Manning


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

*Colts 24
Saints 17
250
Peyton Manning*


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

*Wow! 300+ guesses with over 24 hours to go. With as many guesses as we've got here I'm sure SOMEBODY has it right. I talked to Tal Cowan (TTF's owner) and he's got his checkbook ready and his pen is full of ink. :biggrin: :cheers:

Good luck everybody! Did I forget to mention that you have to use ALL $500 of the Academy gift card on TTF products? LOL Just kidding! :wink:*


----------



## captdean (Mar 26, 2007)

*game*

Saints 28
Colts 24
009
Reggie Bush


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

Colts 27
Saints 24

368

Reggie Wayne


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

New Orleans 31
Colts 24
Drew Brees
27


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

33 Saints
30 Colts

017
Drew Brees


----------



## Mrs. Bleed~Fish (Nov 22, 2009)

Colts 35
Saints 27
109
Peyton Manning


----------



## bobkalm (Jan 10, 2007)

*Colts 31*
*Saints 13*
*251*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

COLTS 38
SAINTS 31
250
Peyton Manning


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

saints 28
colts 21
2
Drew Brees


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

Saints 35
Colts 31
159
Drew Brees


----------



## poc-ed (Oct 15, 2007)

Colts 34
Saints 24
378
peyton manning


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Colts 24
Saints 17
216
Manning


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Saints 32
Colts 24
009
Drew Brees


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Saints 34
Colts 27
615
Drew Brees


----------



## Horn48 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Colts Win*

Colts 28
Saints 17

P. Manning
218


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

saints 27
colts 24
100
Drew Brees


----------



## JoeD (Feb 15, 2006)

Saints 38
Colts 35
387
drew brees


----------



## DawnPatrol (May 2, 2006)

*Super Bowl Prediction*

*Colts 45
Saints 27
445
Peyton Manning*


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Saints 41
Colts 34
333
Brees


----------



## sharkcoach (Oct 6, 2005)

Colts 38
Saints 28
013
Payton Manning


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Colts 35 saints 17 076 peyton manning


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

*Colts*

Colts 35
saints 28
176
Peyton manning


----------



## Bubbco (May 31, 2007)

Colts 21
Saints 9
399
Peyton Manning


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Colts 45
Saints 42
63
Peyton Manning


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

Saints 28
Colts 24
256
Drew Brees


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

colts 45
saints 24
345
dallas clark


----------



## ExplorerTv (Apr 18, 2006)

*Colts 38
Saints 24*
*357*
*Payton Maning*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Good luck going though all these. You need a endless web with your link and do a search with the final outcome.

Thanks again for putting this on TTF !!

Another round of paddel tails on the house


----------



## Randsims (Oct 7, 2007)

Colts 28
Saints 24
442
Payton Manning


----------



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

*This is the one!!!*

Colts 41
Saints 31
375
Peyton Manning


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

COLTS-31


----------



## cutbaitannie (Oct 10, 2005)

saints 35
colts 31
226
drew brees


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

COLTS-31
SAINTS-21
19
PAYTON


----------



## SchickeP (Dec 17, 2007)

COLTS-31
SAINTS-21
19
PAYTON MANNING
SORRY FOR THE ABOVE-PUTER GOING CRAZY


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Saints 35
Colts 31
191
Drew Brees


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*I'm the winner*

colts 28
SAINTS 31
99
Darren Sharper

(when I tried to post earlier it didn't go through on my end... if it did post, I apologize for the double post)

anyway, I am the winner


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

*Colts 34
Saints 27
252
Peyton Manning*


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Colts 34 Saints 17
17
Peyton Manning


----------



## leroyg (Aug 30, 2004)

Saints 34
Colts 24
199
Drew Brees


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Apr 12, 2005)

Saints 31
Colts 28
309
Peyton Manning


----------



## Hardy2345 (Jan 14, 2008)

colts 45
saints 20
230
peyton manning


----------



## BigK__ (Oct 15, 2008)

colts 24
saints 31
231
breeze


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

Saints 31
Colts 17

Drew Breeze
48


----------



## Double W (Apr 18, 2007)

Saints 34
Colts 27
373
Reggie Bush


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

saints 24 colts 21 drew brees 195


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

Colts 28
Saints 21
225
Peyton Manning


----------



## kenner27 (May 29, 2006)

colts 41
saints 28
77
peyton manning


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*Colts 27*
*Saints 20
53
Peyton Manning*


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Saints 35
Colts 31
414
Drew Brees


----------



## CELLIS_TX (Jan 21, 2010)

Colts 24
Saint 27
197
Drew Brees


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

Saints 31
Colts 28
126
Drew Brees


----------



## firemn (Jul 12, 2009)

Colts-35
Saints-28
232
Peyton Manning


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Well boys, I guess let he best man win. I know Im going to be celebrating with a buffalo wing in one hand and a nice cold Bud Light in the other!


----------



## bpeschel (May 1, 2007)

*Super Bowl Prize Package*

Colts 42
Saints 21
221
Peyton Manning


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Colts 28

Saints 24

220

Joseph Addai


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Colts 38
Saints 27
257
Peyton Manning


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

colts 35
saints 13
40
Manning


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

Colts 38
Saints 20 
314
Peyton Manning


----------



## JRAMEY (Oct 8, 2008)

Colts 28
Saints 35
375
Drew Brees


----------



## mrseang (Aug 28, 2009)

*winner,winner, chicken dinner!!!!*

Colts win 34 to Saints 30 Tiebreaker # 128 and Super Bowl MVP- Peyton "MR. MVP" Manning


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

Colts 31
Saints 24
420
Payton Manning


----------



## chapadude (Mar 10, 2005)

Saints 31
Colts 14
371
Drew Brees


----------



## troutpopper (Nov 25, 2008)

*Colts 31*
*Saints 24*
*364*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

Colts 31
Saints 35
52
Jamie Sharper


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

*Colts 34
Saints 31
32
Peyton Manning*


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

colts 35
saints 14
5
Peyton Manning


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

Colts 34
Saints 24
150
Peyton Manning


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Saints 41
Colts 10
Reggie Bush
111


----------



## dontbscared (Nov 29, 2005)

Colts 34
Saints 31
555
Peyton Manning


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Saints 24
Colts 17
122
Drew Brees


----------



## Chevy (Aug 18, 2005)

Colts 14
Saints 17
15
Brees


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Colts 38
Saints 31
377
Peyton Manning


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Colts - 28
Saints - 17
498
Peyton Manning


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

saints 34
colts 31
275
bush


----------



## donald (Aug 8, 2008)

colts 42
saints 35
250
brees


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

Colts 35
Saints 21
Reggie Wayne
258


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Colts 38
Saints 27
Peyton Manning
393


----------



## fishstickman (Jan 7, 2008)

I say:
Colts 24
Saints 35
444
Drew Brees


----------



## specktackler (Mar 6, 2006)

saints31 colts28 breez 100


----------



## 1bigtroutlure (Jun 1, 2006)

Colts 38
Saints 34
227
Peyton Manning


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Saints 28
Colts 20
444
"Cool" Brees


----------



## stevg (Aug 31, 2008)

Saints 35
Colts 27
322
Drew Brees


----------



## tangalangus (Oct 18, 2006)

Colts 42
Saints 27 
315
Peyton Manning


----------



## Geno 57 (Feb 5, 2010)

Saints - 31
Colts - 27
241
Drew Brees


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Colts 35
Saints 31
362
Peyton Manning


----------



## chamo (Feb 6, 2010)

*super bowl picks*

COLTS 42
SAINTS 35
318
PEYTON MANNING:cheers:


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Saints 31
Colts 27
112
Brees


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*GAME*

*Colts 28
Saints 17
176
Peyton Manning*


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

Saints 34
Colts 31
176
Drew Brees


----------



## tobyjr1986 (Nov 30, 2009)

saints 27 
colt 21


----------



## Freshy (Dec 2, 2009)

Saints 30
Colts 24
169
Bush


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Just a heads up, we're cutting the contest off at 5:15 today. I will make a post when it's over.

Keep those guesses coming.


----------



## bags23 (Sep 22, 2005)

Colts 31
Saints 28
187
Peyton Manning


----------



## LynnMc (Feb 7, 2010)

Saints 34
Colts 31
444
Drew Brees


----------



## caz (Oct 23, 2006)

Saints 34

Colts 31

311

Drew Brees


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Colts 45
Saints 42
114
P Manning


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

Saints 28
Colts 24
Drew Brees


----------



## trout chaser (Oct 21, 2005)

Saints 20
colts 17
57
Drew Brees


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Colts 31
Saints 24
188
Payton Manning


----------



## mako 22 (May 26, 2009)

Colts 30 
Saints 26
178
Peyton Manning


----------



## Trapped Under Ice (Feb 6, 2010)

*Super Bowl*

*Colts 14
Saints 17
250
Drew Brees
*


----------



## Respeck (Aug 12, 2005)

Colts 23
Saints 17
219
Peyton Manning


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Colts 41 Saints 21. #44. Peyton Manning. rs


----------



## killintime (Aug 15, 2005)

Colts 20
Saints 31
456
Drew Brees


----------



## Jampilot (Jun 28, 2008)

Colts 34

Saints 28

227

Peyton Manning


----------



## Mrs. Killintime (Aug 14, 2006)

Saints 24
Colts 21
421
Drew Brees


----------



## fishguy (Nov 19, 2006)

Colts 37
Saints 21
329
Peyton Manning

:flag:


----------



## grandejuan7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Saints 31
Colts 28
13
Drew Brees


----------



## ike491 (May 27, 2007)

Colts 28
Saints 21
number 401


----------



## garmor (Feb 5, 2010)

Colts - 31
Saints - 21
247
Peyton Manning


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Saints 31
Colts 28
321
Drew Brees


----------



## Frank the tank (Feb 7, 2010)

*Super Bowl Prediction*

Colts 24
Saints 17
424
Peyton Manning

:cheers:


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Colts 27
Saints 24
279
Peyton Manning


----------



## DigDog57 (Dec 29, 2009)

Saints 35
Colts 27
111
Reggie Bush


----------



## Coco_Crazy (Feb 5, 2010)

*Go Saints*

Saints 37
Colts 34
Drew Brees
88


----------



## billfish26 (Feb 5, 2010)

saints 35
colts 31
197
Reggie bush


----------



## bgarza (Oct 6, 2008)

*Colts 27*
*Saints 20
261
Peyton Manning*


----------



## mark07 (Dec 6, 2005)

saints 23
colts 21
444
pierre thomas


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

*INDY*

Indy 27
Saints 13
475
Payton Manning


----------



## redfin18 (Aug 10, 2005)

Colts 24
Saints 35
152
MVP: Drew Brees


----------



## spoonripper (Apr 4, 2009)

Saints 31
Colts 27
250
MVP: Drew Brees


----------



## chuey27 (May 6, 2005)

*contest guess*

*Colts 24
Saints 21*
*288
Reggie Bush

*


----------



## From the bank (Feb 6, 2010)

Saints 38
Colts 24
333
Drew Brees


----------



## brew1up (Feb 5, 2010)

Colts 23
Saints 13
240
Peyton Manning


----------



## danduhman (Jan 19, 2007)

colts 23
saints 18
88
payton manning


----------



## fstolar (Feb 6, 2010)

*TTF Contest*

This is my pick for the super bowl contest

COLTS 24
SAINTS 13
214
PEYTON MANNING


----------



## TRIPP'N (Dec 6, 2006)

Colts 31
Saints 27
250
Peyton Manning


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Saints 27
Colts 24 
54 
Drew Brees


----------



## felfelfisher (Nov 28, 2006)

Colts 38
Saints 24
444
Peyton Manning


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

Colts 35
Saints 24
249
Peyton Manning MVP


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Saints 38
Colts 28
111
Reggie Bush


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

Colts 35
Saints 21
11
Peyton Manning


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Colts 34
Saints 21
388
Peyton Manning


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

Saints 24
colts 21
400
Peyton Manning


----------



## AceUpDJ (May 23, 2004)

Saints 34
Colts 30
267
Drew Brees


----------



## bogdog (Dec 21, 2006)

Colts 31
Saints 20
111
Manning


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Saints 34
Colts 31
22
Brees


----------



## spot n dot guy (Dec 30, 2007)

Saints 35
Colts 21
1001
Drew Brees


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Score*

Colts 31
Saints 24
248
Manning


----------



## Crodg22 (Jun 20, 2009)

Colts 42
Saints 20
308
Peyton Manning


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

*Contest*

Colts 31
Saints 27
248
Manning


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

38 colts 17 saints
Peyton Manning. 55


----------



## zwome (Jul 19, 2006)

Colts 34 - Saints 23
Joseph Addai
301


----------



## bryonf (Jul 21, 2009)

saints 41
colts 31
832 
d. Brees


----------



## TLCurd (Feb 13, 2008)

Colts 34
Saints 31
333
Peyton manning


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Saints 21
Colts 17
401
Drew Brees


----------



## elect1chris (Nov 5, 2005)

*Colts 31 Saints 14 Peyton Manning 292*

Colts 31 Saints 14 Peyton Manning 292


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Saints 45

Colts 34

317

Drew Brees MVP


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

*Colts 25*
*Saints 27
129
Drew Brees*


----------



## shalor57 (Feb 24, 2005)

Colts 31
Saints 27
249
Peyton Manning


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Saints 31
Colts 27
399
Drew brees


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I'm too late I'm sure, but just for the fun of it*

Colts 35
Saints 21
353
Peyton Manning
:cheers:


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

*Colts 31
Saints 21
20*
*Peyton Manning*


----------



## Texascoast3 (May 7, 2006)

saints 31 
colts 28
453
mvp reggie bush


----------



## wmrcer (Dec 24, 2008)

colts 31
saints 28
200
manning


----------



## mdubya (Feb 6, 2010)

Colts 34
Saints 28
333
Peyton Manning


----------



## PINKfish (Oct 5, 2009)

saints 34
colts 28
35
drew brees


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 7, 2007)

Saints - 27
Colts - 28
Manning
175


----------



## chandler (Jun 29, 2006)

Saints 35 colts 28
52
drew brees


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Saints - 34
Colts - 26
Brees - MVP
Tiebreaker - 37


----------



## DeltaMarsh (Jan 20, 2008)

Saints 27
Colts 24
234
Drew Brees


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

*superbowl*

Saints.......34
Colts.........17
001
MVP..........Brees


----------



## Daniel09 (Sep 20, 2009)

saints-31
colts-28
reggie bush 
349


----------



## USAFDAD (Apr 5, 2008)

*Colts 41
Saints 17
15 *
*Payton Manning*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Colts 31
Saints 20
294
Peyton Manning


----------



## llewis (Feb 24, 2006)

Colts-38
saints-27
238
manning


----------



## vincent (Aug 25, 2005)

Colts 27
Saints 17

360

Manning


----------



## NauticStar2110 (Dec 30, 2007)

Saints 27
Colts 24
Drew Brees
26


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Guess*

Saints 31
Colts 27
333
Drew Brees

Redag


----------



## demel89 (Sep 19, 2007)

*game score*

42 saints
38 colts
7
reggie bush


----------



## Aggie'76 (Jan 10, 2010)

Saints 38
Colts 21
455
Drew Brees


----------



## atxbandit (Feb 6, 2010)

Saints 34
Colts 30
243
Drew Brees


----------



## Redshad (Dec 24, 2008)

28 Colts
21 Saints
199
Peyton Manning


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

*Okay folks, it's over!

Any guess made AFTER this post WILL NOT COUNT.

Enjoy the game everyone, and good luck!

www.TeamTTF.com*


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

colts 21 saints 14
126
peyton manning


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Dabear a little late there chief!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Both teams score 7 and I win hands down!!!


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Anybody closer? I have Saints 30, Colts 20.

WHO DAT??!!


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

I did a search and I think stroop got it.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

I had

Saints 24
Colts 17

400
Drew Brees


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

27 viewing guess everyone wants to know who won


----------



## wickll (Oct 6, 2009)

stroop said:


> Saints 31
> Colts 17
> 
> Drew Breeze
> 48


Congratulations (at least thats what I found)


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations stroop or whoever won! 

Great promotion TTF! Thanks again.


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

I had Saints 27 Colts 21. Close...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

stroop said:


> Saints 31
> Colts 17
> 
> Drew Breeze
> 48


Thanks for playing. Hope it made the Super Bowl a little more exciting for those that guessed. We have Stroop as the winner. Please let us know if we overlooked anyone.

Who Dat!

Team TTF


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome Stroop!!

Post up your catch when you go.:cheers:


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats Stroop and enjoy your trips.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

WTG stroop. Good fishing to you.


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

A big Thanks to TTK for running this contest! The Flats Minnow(Texas Roach) is my favorite bait and I can't wait to use them over in LA.

Also, heck of a game tonight!

Good Fishing!
Tom


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Congrats Stroop! Good call! That was one AWESOME game!!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Way to go Stroooooooop!!'

:birthday2:fireworks:fireworks:fireworks


Thanks TTK for the contest. Even though I lost, it was still fun and you guys ROCK!!!


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats to ya stroop!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Stroop, you nailed it!!! I'll need you to make my picks for me next year!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats Tom! You Da Man!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Stroop, what stocks should I invest in?


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats......Be sure and post pictures of those Venice bull reds.

Saludos....Frank


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Uh, Stroop, do you uh uh need a uh uh uh fishing partner? I would be glad to let you accompany me on your fishing trip. Send pm please.


----------



## TheSaltwaterLine (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice call stroop and what a great promotion from the TTF guys! Brilliant marketing and super participation from the 2cool community. My hats go off to you all for running such a cool promo.


----------

